# [SOLVED] USB Modem not recognized as /dev/ttyUSB0

## fireedo

hi,

I have been searching around this forum about "/dev/ttyUSB*" on Gentoo but nothing can solve my problem

So here is my problem :

I have an EVDO USB based modem and usually it recognized as a /dev/ttyUSB0 on Ubuntu, Archlinux and OpenSuse but on my Gentoo machine it dont

so here is my gentoo box info :

```
app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://kambing.ui.ac.id/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_330_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Apr 2011 22:00:01 +0000

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa aoss asf berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif glitz gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lame lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

here is lsusb output :

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1c9e:9d00  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

My USB modem recognized as "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1c9e:9d00"

and dmesg output :

[code][    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 (root@EdoToo) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #9 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 10 04:08:39 WIT 2011

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009d000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000009f681000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f681000 - 000000009f6bf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f6bf000 - 000000009f735000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f735000 - 000000009f7bf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f7bf000 - 000000009f7e0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f7e0000 - 000000009f7ff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f7ff000 - 000000009f800000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000009f800000 - 00000000a0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feb00000 - 00000000feb04000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1b000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000011c000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.6 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x9f800 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0FFE00000 mask FFFE00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   2 base 080000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 09F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 100000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009d000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009d000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000009f681000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f681000 - 000000009f6bf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f6bf000 - 000000009f735000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f735000 - 000000009f7bf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f7bf000 - 000000009f7e0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f7e0000 - 000000009f7ff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f7ff000 - 000000009f800000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000009f800000 - 00000000a0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000feb00000 - 00000000feb04000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed1b000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffe80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000100000000 - 000000011c000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 15000-1a000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fe020 00024 (v02 ACRSYS)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 9f7fe120 00084 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 9f7fc000 000F4 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 9f7ec000 0C7DF (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 9f759000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 9f7fd000 000A5 (v32 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 9f7fb000 00038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 9f7fa000 0008C (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 9f7f9000 0003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NSLI 9f7eb000 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 9f7e8000 00028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT 9f7e4000 00034 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WDRT 9f7e3000 00047 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 9f7e2000 009F1 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 9f7e1000 00259 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 9f7e0000 0049F (v01  PmRef    ApTst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1664MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0009f800

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[6] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009d

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0009f681

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0009f6bf -> 0x0009f735

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0009f7bf -> 0x0009f7e0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0009f7ff -> 0x0009f800

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 652967

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c16cccc0, node_mem_map c17fd020

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3950 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 3329 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 422426 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 4 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009d000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: a0000000:40000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @c2c00000 s30784 r0 d22464 u524288

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 128 at [16800 - 177ff]

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s30784 r0 d22464 u524288 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 647862

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=792 quiet

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (60 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 00017f3818]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009d000 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #4 [00017f4000 - 00017fb216]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #8 [00017fc000 - 00017fd000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #9 [00017fd000 - 0002bed000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #10 [00017f3840 - 00017f3844]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #11 [00017f3880 - 00017f3940]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [00017f3940 - 00017f3994]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [0002bed000 - 0002bf0000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [00017f39c0 - 00017f3a60]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [0002bf0000 - 0002bf6000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [00017f3a80 - 00017f3aa5]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [00017f3ac0 - 00017f3ae7]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [00017f3b00 - 00017f3d84]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [00017f3dc0 - 00017f3e00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [00017f3e00 - 00017f3e40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [00017f3e40 - 00017f3e80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00017f3e80 - 00017f3ec0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00017f3ec0 - 00017f3f00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [00017f3f00 - 00017f3f40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [00017f3f40 - 00017f3f80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [00017f3f80 - 00017f3fc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [00017f3fc0 - 00017f4000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [00017fb240 - 00017fb280]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [00017fb280 - 00017fb2c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [00017fb2c0 - 00017fb300]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [00017fb300 - 00017fb340]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [00017fb340 - 00017fb380]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [00017fb380 - 00017fb3c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [00017fb3c0 - 00017fb400]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [00017fb400 - 00017fb440]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [00017fb440 - 00017fb480]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [00017fb480 - 00017fb4c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [00017fb4c0 - 00017fb500]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [00017fb500 - 00017fb510]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [00017fb540 - 00017fb550]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [00017fb580 - 00017fb5b7]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [00017fb5c0 - 00017fb5f7]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [0002c00000 - 0002c0d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [0002c80000 - 0002c8d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [0002d00000 - 0002d0d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [0002d80000 - 0002d8d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [0002e00000 - 0002e0d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #48 [0002e80000 - 0002e8d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #49 [0002f00000 - 0002f0d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #50 [0002f80000 - 0002f8d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #51 [00017fb600 - 00017fb604]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #52 [00017fb640 - 00017fb644]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #53 [00017fb680 - 00017fb6a0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #54 [00017fb6c0 - 00017fb6e0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #55 [00017fb700 - 00017fb798]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #56 [00017fb7c0 - 00017fb7f8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #57 [0002bf6000 - 0002bfa000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #58 [0002f8d000 - 000300d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #59 [0002c0d000 - 0002c4d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0009f800)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2582008k/2613248k available (4639k kernel code, 29860k reserved, 2371k data, 408k init, 1703020k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc16d9000 - 0xc173f000   ( 408 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1487ec4 - 0xc16d8df0   (2371 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1487ec4   (4639 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] 	Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:744

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] Detected 2127.945 MHz processor.

[    0.000004] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4255.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=2127945)

[    0.000008] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000026] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000029] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.000036] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.000044] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.000167] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.000171] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000176] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.000200] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000201] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000206] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.000217] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.000224] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.000229] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Westmere events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.000236] ... version:                3

[    0.000238] ... bit width:              48

[    0.000239] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.000241] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.000243] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.000244] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.000246] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.000814] ACPI: Core revision 20100702

[    0.184912] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.185317] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.195316] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz stepping 02

[    0.300340] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.310852] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.392309]  #2

[    0.402544] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.484264]  #3

[    0.494497] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.575288] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.575291] Total of 4 processors activated (17023.22 BogoMIPS).

[    0.576507] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.576615] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 7100 bytes left

[    0.576914] Time:  0:01:52  Date: 04/11/11

[    0.576953] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.577274] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.577278] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.577380] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.577384] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.577386] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.577388] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.583141] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.586537] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.589744] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.596787] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.597885] ACPI: SSDT 9f691918 00439 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.598675] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.598678] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00439 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.599017] ACPI: SSDT 9f68f618 005CD (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.599783] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.599786] ACPI: SSDT (null) 005CD (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.600291] ACPI: SSDT 9f690a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.601107] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.601110] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.601292] ACPI: SSDT 9f68ed98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.602063] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.602065] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.605390] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.605395] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.605430] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.014197] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    1.014500] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    1.014505] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    1.015265] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.015267] _OSC request data:1 8 1f 

[    1.015272] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    1.016623] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.016626] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.016630] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.016634] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.016664] DMAR: BIOS has allocated no shadow GTT; disabling IOMMU for graphics

[    1.016711] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.016715] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    1.016793] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb7106100-0xb710610f 64bit]

[    1.016877] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.016884] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

[    1.017298] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb7105c00-0xb7105fff]

[    1.019446] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.019452] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[    1.019504] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb7100000-0xb7103fff 64bit]

[    1.019586] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.019592] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    1.019697] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.019702] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    1.019811] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.019817] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    1.020228] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb7105800-0xb7105bff]

[    1.022377] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.022383] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[    1.022634] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x4048-0x404f]

[    1.022647] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x4054-0x4057]

[    1.022659] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x4040-0x4047]

[    1.022671] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x4050-0x4053]

[    1.022683] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x4020-0x403f]

[    1.022695] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xb7105000-0xb71057ff]

[    1.022745] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    1.022751] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    1.022796] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xb7106000-0xb71060ff 64bit]

[    1.022828] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x4000-0x401f]

[    1.022917] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb2000000-0xb2ffffff]

[    1.022933] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.022947] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.022958] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0x3000-0x307f]

[    1.022968] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]

[    1.023037] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xb3000000-0xb3003fff]

[    1.023132] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    1.023135] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.023139] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb2000000-0xb30fffff]

[    1.023143] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.023310] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb6100000-0xb610ffff 64bit]

[    1.023485] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    1.023494] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    1.023540] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    1.023546] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.023551] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb6100000-0xb70fffff]

[    1.023560] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb3100000-0xb40fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.023661] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb5100000-0xb510ffff 64bit]

[    1.023763] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1

[    1.023766] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    1.023772] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    1.023800] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    1.023803] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    1.023809] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.023814] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb5100000-0xb60fffff]

[    1.023823] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb4100000-0xb50fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.023899] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04] (subtractive decode)

[    1.023905] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.023911] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    1.023920] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.023923] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    1.023926] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.023928] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.023931] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.023955] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    1.023959] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    1.024259] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    1.024470] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    1.024574] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    1.024617] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    1.024742] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.024744] _OSC request data:1 19 1f 

[    1.030768] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [CPBG] (domain 0000 [bus ff])

[    1.030942] pci_bus 0000:ff: on NUMA node 0

[    1.031373] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    1.031444] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    1.031514] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    1.031585] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 11 12 14 15)

[    1.031654] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    1.031728] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    1.031798] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

[    1.031867] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.032024] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    1.032031] vgaarb: loaded

[    1.032198] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.032221] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.032382] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.032424] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.032467] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.034509] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

[    1.034553] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    1.034556] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.034558] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    1.034709] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 

[    1.034712] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009ffff 

[    1.034714] reserve RAM buffer: 000000009f681000 - 000000009fffffff 

[    1.034717] reserve RAM buffer: 000000009f735000 - 000000009fffffff 

[    1.034720] reserve RAM buffer: 000000009f7e0000 - 000000009fffffff 

[    1.034723] reserve RAM buffer: 000000009f800000 - 000000009fffffff 

[    1.034966] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    1.035261] NetLabel: Initializing

[    1.035263] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    1.035265] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    1.035277] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    1.035363] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    1.035371] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    1.037400] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.042200] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.042209] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    1.243402] pnp 00:05: disabling [io  0x164e-0x164f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.244208] pnp 00:09: disabling [mem 0xfffff000-0xffffffff] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 6 [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]

[    1.244527] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    1.244529] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    1.244542] system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    1.244545] system 00:05: [io  0xff2c-0xff2f] has been reserved

[    1.244548] system 00:05: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    1.244551] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    1.244554] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    1.244556] system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    1.244559] system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    1.244566] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    1.244569] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    1.244572] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    1.244575] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    1.244578] system 00:09: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    1.244581] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    1.244584] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    1.244587] system 00:09: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    1.244590] system 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    1.279194] pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]

[    1.279238] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xb3080000-0xb30fffff pref]

[    1.279242] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    1.279245] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.279249] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb2000000-0xb30fffff]

[    1.279253] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.279257] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    1.279262] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.279269] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb6100000-0xb70fffff]

[    1.279274] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xb3100000-0xb40fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.279283] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    1.279287] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.279294] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb5100000-0xb60fffff]

[    1.279299] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xb4100000-0xb50fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.279308] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    1.279310] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.279317] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    1.279322] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.279336]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1

[    1.279338]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    1.279344] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.279349] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.279359]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1

[    1.279361]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    1.279365] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.279371] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.279383] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.279388] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.279397] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.279402] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.279404] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.279407] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.279410] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.279412] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.279415] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xb2000000-0xb30fffff]

[    1.279417] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.279420] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.279422] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xb6100000-0xb70fffff]

[    1.279425] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xb3100000-0xb40fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.279428] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.279430] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xb5100000-0xb60fffff]

[    1.279433] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xb4100000-0xb50fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.279436] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.279438] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.279440] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.279443] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0xa0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.279472] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.279519] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    1.279713] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.280416] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    1.280764] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    1.280767] TCP reno registered

[    1.280770] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.280781] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.280894] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.281009] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.281011] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.281012] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.281045] pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    1.291990] pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    1.303000] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    1.303063] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.303194] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    1.304716] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.304723] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.304729] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.304735] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    1.304781] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.304785] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    1.305063] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    1.305081] type=2000 audit(1302480111.983:1): initialized

[    1.317897] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    1.317902] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    1.320317] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    1.320399] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    1.321241] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    1.321408] msgmni has been set to 1716

[    1.321512] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    1.321838] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    1.321842] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.321844] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.321856] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.322059] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.322061] _OSC request data:1 0 1d 

[    1.322129] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.322130] _OSC request data:1 0 1d 

[    1.322194] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.322195] _OSC request data:1 0 1d 

[    1.322318] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    1.322420] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    1.322799] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    1.322863] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.324180] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xb1000000, mapped to 0xf8100000, using 6144k, total 14336k

[    1.324184] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    1.324186] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ccf0

[    1.324188] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ccd53, set palette = c00ccdae

[    1.324190] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    1.324201] vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

[    1.324205] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    1.329026] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    1.332780] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.832200] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

[    1.832346] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    1.832353] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.832423] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    1.832453] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    1.832528] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:10/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    1.832533] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.832612] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    1.832616] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.832707] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    1.834866] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    1.834896] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    1.834923] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    2.038273] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    2.038277] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.040830] brd: module loaded

[    2.041816] loop: module loaded

[    2.042063] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    2.042080]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1

[    2.042082]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.042090] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.042134]   alloc irq_desc for 40 on node -1

[    2.042135]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.042146] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.042180] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    2.042218] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    2.042223] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    2.042229] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.044068] scsi0 : ahci

[    2.044202] scsi1 : ahci

[    2.044312] scsi2 : ahci

[    2.044421] scsi3 : ahci

[    2.044515] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xb7105000 port 0xb7105100 irq 40

[    2.044519] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 40

[    2.044521] ata3: DUMMY

[    2.044522] ata4: DUMMY

[    2.045240] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    2.045243] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.045288] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.7-k2

[    2.045290] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2010 Intel Corporation.

[    2.045335] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    2.045337] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    2.045388] tg3.c:v3.113 (August 2, 2010)

[    2.045437] tg3 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.045447] tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.047791] tg3 mdio bus: probed

[    2.052250] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57780) rev 57780001] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:26:22:92:f9:92

[    2.052254] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY driver [Broadcom BCM57780] (mii_bus:phy_addr=200:01)

[    2.052257] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    2.052261] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    2.052334] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    2.052378] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    2.052473] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[    2.052553] console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.052555] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.052656] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.052660] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    2.052681] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.052695] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.052699] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.052719] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    2.052723] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.052779] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.052790] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcs_params 0x200003 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=3

[    2.052794] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.052814] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: support lpm

[    2.052827] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    2.052833] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080012 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.056746] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.056749] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.056770] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xb7105c00

[    2.056778] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.060672] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.065973] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.066047] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.066057] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    2.066060] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.066064] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.066067] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.066071] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

[    2.066073] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    2.066167] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.066171] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.066178] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.066226] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.066229] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.066231] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.066237] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    2.066239] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.066241] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.066243] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.066245] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.066249] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.066252] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.066276] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.066317]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on node -1

[    2.066319]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.066324] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    2.066338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.066342] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.066347] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.066411] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.066420] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcs_params 0x200003 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=3

[    2.066425] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.066444] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: support lpm

[    2.066457] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    2.066462] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080012 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.070346] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.070349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.070364] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xb7105800

[    2.070370] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.074248] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.079968] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.080022] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.080037] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    2.080039] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.080042] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.080044] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.080046] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

[    2.080048] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.080141] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.080144] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.080150] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.080197] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.080200] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.080202] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.080206] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    2.080208] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.080209] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.080211] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.080214] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.080217] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.080220] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.080243] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.080307] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.080311] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    2.080351] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.080440] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

[    2.080443] cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

[    2.080480] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.080515] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

[    2.080518] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.080561] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.080564] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.080606] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    2.080702] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSS0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.097731] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.097737] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.097846] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.098190] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.098257] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.098291] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.098344] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.098349] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x4000-0x401f] conflicts with ACPI region SMBI [??? 0x00004000-0x0000400f flags 0x49]

[    2.098352] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    2.098981] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.100036] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.100907] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.100956] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.100958] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.101470]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on node -1

[    2.101473]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.101479] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.101524]   alloc irq_desc for 41 on node -1

[    2.101525]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    2.101537] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.101565] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.113937] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    2.126764] hda_codec: ALC888: BIOS auto-probing.

[    2.132497] HDA IntelLast edited by fireedo on Sun Apr 17, 2011 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fireedo,

I suspect you are missing the 

```
< >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support 
```

kernel option.

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices file while the modem is connected. You can do this with ant distro.

To test the above theory on another distro, do 

```
modprobe -r  cdc-acm
```

 If I am right, that will kill your modem as its /dev/ttyUSB* will go away.

----------

## fireedo

 *Quote:*   

> I suspect you are missing the
> 
> Code:
> 
> < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support
> ...

 

I have that compiled at my kernel and still doesnt have "/dev/ttyUSB" things.....

this is output from my /proc/bus/usb/devices before I plug in my USB modem :

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  2/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  3, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=8087 ProdID=0020 Rev= 0.00

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=c52f Rev=22.00

S:  Manufacturer=Logitech

S:  Product=USB Receiver

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr= 98mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=2ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  20 Ivl=2ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=03 Cnt=02 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ef(misc ) Sub=02 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=064e ProdID=a103 Rev= 5.00

S:  Manufacturer=SuYin

S:  Product=Video WebCam

S:  SerialNumber=CN0314-SN30-OV035-VA-R05.00.00

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=0e(video) Sub=03 Prot=00

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=4ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 128 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 3 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 800 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 4 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=1600 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 5 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=2400 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 6 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=8087 ProdID=0020 Rev= 0.00

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms
```

and after modem connected

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  2/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  3, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=8087 ProdID=0020 Rev= 0.00

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=c52f Rev=22.00

S:  Manufacturer=Logitech

S:  Product=USB Receiver

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr= 98mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=2ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  20 Ivl=2ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=03 Cnt=02 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ef(misc ) Sub=02 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=064e ProdID=a103 Rev= 5.00

S:  Manufacturer=SuYin

S:  Product=Video WebCam

S:  SerialNumber=CN0314-SN30-OV035-VA-R05.00.00

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=0e(video) Sub=03 Prot=00

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=4ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 128 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 3 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 800 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 4 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=1600 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 5 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=2400 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 6 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=8087 ProdID=0020 Rev= 0.00

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1c9e ProdID=9d00 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=Qualcomm, Incorporated

S:  Product=USB MMC Storage

S:  SerialNumber=000000000002

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=08(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

```

still no luck...

----------

## gringo

in my laptop which ships with a 3G modem i also had to enable USB_NET_CDCETHER and a few more.

lsmod shows :

 *Quote:*   

> cdc_ether               3520  0 
> 
> usbnet                 12936  1 cdc_ether
> 
> cdc_wdm                 7230  0 
> ...

 

hope this helps.

whats the name of the device ? if it is sth. really new i would not be surprised in case it is not supported.

cheers

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fireedo,

Well, that's interesting Your modem is showing up as a USB MMC Storage device. Emerge usbview and have a look for yourself.

Is it both a modem and and USB storage device?

There is no driver loaded for your WebCam either but that shoul be a separate thread if you need help with that.

You may need to 

```
emerge sys-apps/usb_modeswitch
```

and switch the device to its modem mode.

----------

## fireedo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> in my laptop which ships with a 3G modem i also had to enable USB_NET_CDCETHER and a few more.
> 
> lsmod shows :
> 
>  *Quote:*   cdc_ether               3520  0 
> ...

 

I also try that and still no "/dev/ttyUSB0" my device is an EVDO USB Modem Prolink PCM100 and I know on linux it work since I have try this modem on Ubuntu and ArchLinux.

my kernel config file :

http://pastebin.com/5cfnqynt

----------

## gringo

pls. follow Neddys advice if the device is detected both as a modem and as a storage device, you will have to tell it to switch to the required operation mode.

cheers

----------

## fireedo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> pls. follow Neddys advice if the device is detected both as a modem and as a storage device, you will have to tell it to switch to the required operation mode.
> 
> cheers

 

I believe I dont have to do that since this modem only need command like this on other distro :

```

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9d00

```

and since my dmesg give this output :

```

[ 2284.708591] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[ 2284.708610] USB Serial support registered for generic

[ 2284.708626] usbserial_generic 2-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2284.708630] usbserial_generic 2-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2284.708643] usbserial_generic 2-1.4:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[ 2284.708646] usbserial_generic 2-1.4:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2284.708670] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[ 2284.708672] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[ 2284.713797] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

[ 2284.713893] usbcore: registered new interface driver option

[ 2284.713897] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

```

so basically my gentoo box has been recognize my USB modem as a modem not as a external CDROM (/dev/sr1) but there are still no /dev/ttyUSB* on my gentoo .....

----------

## gringo

im not sure either, i dont have to use the usbserial driver with the modem i have, but as Neddy said above the device shows up as a usb-storage device and is claimed by the usb-storage driver

 *Quote:*   

> T:  Bus=01 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
> 
> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
> 
> P:  Vendor=1c9e ProdID=9d00 Rev= 0.00
> ...

 

which makes me think that he is probably right ( as usual) and you will have to start to play around with the usb_modeswitch software.

You say it works in other linux distro, maybe having a look to dmesg when the device gets connected will throw some light over this.

cheers

----------

## fireedo

ok I got it work and you right it has to be done with "usb_modeswitch" things...

All I have to do is make this simple script

```

#!/bin/sh

usb_modeswitch -v 0x1c9e -p 0x9d00 -V 0x1c9e -P 0x9d00 -M 55534243123456780000000000000606f50402527000000000000000000000

sleep 10

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9d00

```

and editing "/etc/wvdial.conf"....so now I'm back online  :Smile: 

Thanx everything guys ....

----------

